#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > آموزشی: برطرف کردن مشکل Error 1402. setup cannot open the registry key هنگام نصب office

## nekooee

سلام
دوستان امروز این مشکل برام پیش آمده بود یکساعت باهاش کلنجار رفتم تا یاد گرفتم چجوری درست میشه. تو سایتهای خارجی هزارتا راه حل بود هیچکدوم جواب نمیداد.
گفتم اینجا بذارم شاید بدرد دیگران هم زمانی بخوره. اگر به این مشکل برخوردید cmd رو به صورت run as administrator اجرا کنید بعد دستور زیر رو توش کپی پیست کنید و منظر بمونید تمام بشه. بعد درست میشه:



```
secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose
```

----------

*1212ali*,*Cyberlife*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*yaghob20*,*zahrakhanom*,*غفور*,*نویدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## zahrakhanom

ممنون ولی ارور دیگری با کد 7154 میزنه. :برطرف کردن مشکل Error 1402. setup cannot open the registry key هنگام نصب office:

----------

